# The Right Path



## BadGirl

"It's one thing to feel that you are on the right path, but it's another to think that yours is the only path."

(Paulo Coelho)


----------



## Going Sane

"Make your own path" 
is my philosophy
(Do to bad habits im not really ably to practice this yet :b )


----------



## Royals

You can think it is the right and only path. And you can talk, share and discuss about it. Just as long as you do not force it on others to think the same


----------



## femalepeterpan

Is this kind of like another Bible Quotes/Uplifting quotes page? I hope so!  I came across the following in my studies this evening and it really touched me. I hope you don't mind my sharing:

"As we rely on the Atonement of Jesus Christ, He can help us endure our trials, sicknesses, and pain. We can be filled with joy, peace, and consolation. *All that is unfair about life can be made right through the Atonement of Jesus Christ*."

"For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved." John 3:16-17


----------



## BadGirl

femalepeterpan said:


> Is this kind of like another Bible Quotes/Uplifting quotes page? I hope so!  I came across the following in my studies this evening and it really touched me. I hope you don't mind my sharing:
> 
> "As we rely on the Atonement of Jesus Christ, He can help us endure our trials, sicknesses, and pain. We can be filled with joy, peace, and consolation. *All that is unfair about life can be made right through the Atonement of Jesus Christ*."
> 
> "For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved." John 3:16-17


Thanks!
Yes, in a roundabout way...but perhaps a more 'open' thread - so the quotes don't need to come from any particular religion.


----------



## BadGirl

"People are often unreasonable & self-centred: forgive them anyway.

If you're kind, people may accuse you of ulterior motives: be kind anyway.

If you're honest, people may cheat you: be honest anyway.

If you find happiness, people may be jealous: be happy anyway.

The good you do today may be forgotten: do good anyway.

Give the world your best & it may never be enough: give your best anyway.

For, you see, in the end, it is between you & God: it was never between you & them anyway"

Mother Teresa


----------



## noscreenname

"only breath"

Not Christian or Jew or
Muslim, not Hindu,
Buddhist, Sufi, or Zen.
Not any religion or cultural system.

I am
not from the east
or the west, not
out of the ocean or up
from the ground, not
natural or ethereal, not
composed of elements at all.

I do not exist, am not an entity in this
world or the next,
did not descend from
Adam and Eve or any
origin story. 

My place is
the placeless, a trace
of the traceless.
Neither body or soul.

I belong to the beloved,
have seen the two
worlds as one and 
that one call to and know,
first, last, outer, inner,
only that breath breathing
human being.

-Rumi


----------



## femalepeterpan

BadGirl said:


> "People are often unreasonable & self-centred: forgive them anyway.
> 
> If you're kind, people may accuse you of ulterior motives: be kind anyway.
> 
> If you're honest, people may cheat you: be honest anyway.
> 
> If you find happiness, people may be jealous: be happy anyway.
> 
> The good you do today may be forgotten: do good anyway.
> 
> Give the world your best & it may never be enough: give your best anyway.
> 
> For, you see, in the end, it is between you & God: it was never between you & them anyway"
> 
> Mother Teresa


This is great!


----------



## BadGirl

^ You're great too, femalepeterpan.


----------



## femalepeterpan

BadGirl said:


> ^ You're great too, femalepeterpan.


Aw, thank you! You're the best


----------



## BadGirl

femalepeterpan said:


> Aw, thank you! You're the best


:rub


----------



## BadGirl

"An eye for an eye will make the whole world blind."
Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## riderless

No one has a monopoly on the truth..........except me.


----------



## BadGirl

"Only a life lived for others is a life worthwhile."
Albert Einstein


----------



## BadGirl

I honour the place in you in which the entire universe dwells.
I honour the place in you which is of love, of truth, of light & of peace. 
When you are in that place in you & I am in that place in me - we are one.


----------



## LeeMann

BadGirl said:


> "Only a life lived for others is a life worthwhile."
> Albert Einstein


Good one. Thanks.


----------



## femalepeterpan

"If for a while the harder you try, the harder it gets, take heart. So it has been with the best people who ever lived." - Jeffrey R. Holland


----------



## BadGirl

femalepeterpan said:


> "If for a while the harder you try, the harder it gets, take heart. So it has been with the best people who ever lived." - Jeffrey R. Holland


Lovely! The author's name rings a bell - I'll google it later.


----------



## femalepeterpan

BadGirl said:


> Lovely! The author's name rings a bell - I'll google it later.


 Thanks! This quote is actually from an apostle (church leader) from my church, he has so many incredibly inspiring quotes!


----------



## femalepeterpan

"My home is in Heaven, I'm just traveling through this world." - Billy Graham


----------



## BadGirl

femalepeterpan said:


> Thanks! This quote is actually from an apostle (church leader) from my church, he has so many incredibly inspiring quotes!


Cool! I wonder why his name is familiar - I suppose he must be well-known outside of the Church.


----------



## femalepeterpan

BadGirl said:


> Cool! I wonder why his name is familiar - I suppose he must be well-known outside of the Church.


 That's pretty likely  I've just been reading through some of my favorite inspiring quotes so sorry if I bombard this thread with some of them, they're just all so great!


----------



## femalepeterpan

"Courage doesn't always roar. Sometimes courage is that quiet voice at the end of the day saying, I will try again tomorrow." - Not sure of the author!


----------



## BadGirl

femalepeterpan said:


> That's pretty likely  I've just been reading through some of my favorite inspiring quotes so sorry if I bombard this thread with some of them, they're just all so great!


The more the better!


----------



## femalepeterpan

"When we pray, God hears more than we say, answers more than we ask, gives more than we imagine in his own time and in his own way." 

"Whatever is worrying you right now, forget about it, take a deep breath and trust in God."

"Think the best of each other, especially those you say you love. Assume the good and doubt the bad." - Jeffery R. Holland

"Gods LOVE is there for you whether you deserve it or not." - Jeffery R. Holland 

"Never give up on anyone. And that includes not giving up on yourself." - Dieter F. Utchdorf 

Ok, I'll stop now!


----------



## BadGirl

femalepeterpan said:


> "When we pray, God hears more than we say, answers more than we ask, gives more than we imagine in his own time and in his own way."
> 
> "Whatever is worrying you right now, forget about it, take a deep breath and trust in God."
> 
> "Think the best of each other, especially those you say you love. Assume the good and doubt the bad." - Jeffery R. Holland
> 
> "Gods LOVE is there for you whether you deserve it or not." - Jeffery R. Holland
> 
> "Never give up on anyone. And that includes not giving up on yourself." - Dieter F. Utchdorf
> 
> Ok, I'll stop now!


The second to last quote made me cry happy tears - 'whether you deserve it or not'.

x


----------



## JH1983

"Enlightenment is understanding that there is nowhere to go, nothing to do, and nobody you have to be except exactly who you're being right now."

"There is no truth except the truth that exists within you. Everything else is what someone is telling you."

"Your soul doesn't care what you do for a living - and when your life is over, neither will you. Your soul cares only about what you are being while you are doing whatever you are doing. "

"What's happening is merely what's happening. How you feel about it is another matter."

"If you want the best the world has to offer, offer the world your best."

"glorify who you are today, do not condemn who you were yesterday and dream of who you can be tomorrow..."

"The way to move out of judgement is to move into gratitude"

"The point of life is not to get anywhere-it is to notice that you are, and have always been, already there. You are always and forever in the moment of pure creation. The point of life therefore is to create-who and what you are, and then to experience that."

"Your light is seen, your heart is known, your soul is cherished by more people than you might imagine. If you knew how many others have been touched in wonderful ways by you, you would be astonished. If you knew how many people feel so much for you, you would be shocked. You are far more wonderful than you think you are. Rest with that. Rest easy with that. Breathe again. You are doing fine. More than fine. Better than fine. You're doin' great. So relax. And love yourself today."

These are by Neale Donald Walsch, most from a series of books called Conversations With God. I'm not usually big on religious-type books, but there is a lot of helpful knowledge in these, in my opinion. I read a couple of them years ago and it really stuck with me even if I didn't agree with the religious aspects of it.


----------



## femalepeterpan

BadGirl said:


> The second to last quote made me cry happy tears - 'whether you deserve it or not'.
> 
> x


  It's a great one! I'm glad they're happy tears!


----------



## BadGirl

"Thousands at the doors of whose hearts He hath been knocking have opened to Him and He is come in and doth sup with them and they with Him."
George Fox


----------



## femalepeterpan

Hope one (or all) of these can make someones day and bring someone a little comfort and peace  

"You will one day stand aside and look at you difficult times, and you will realize that He was always there beside you." - Thomas S. Monson

"Heaven is filled with those who have been forgiven and those who forgive." - Dieter F. Utchdorft

"Satan would rather that you define yourself by your sins instead of your divine potential...don't listen to him." - Dieter F. Utchdorf

"Live by FAITH, Hold fast to HOPE, and SHOW COMPASSION, one to another." - Jeffery R. Holland

"Imperfect people are all God has ever had to work with. That must be terribly frustrating to Him but He deals with it. So hould we." - Jeffery R. Holland

"The trick is to ENJOY LIFE. Don't wish away your days, waiting for better ones ahead." - Marjorie Pay Hinkley

"Sometimes God doesn't change your situation because he's trying to change your heart." Hmmm...I like this. Maybe this is something God is trying to teach me right now!

"If you find yourself a bit irritated or overwhelmed, it's a sign that you're spending less time with God and more time with this world." YEP. 

"He died not for men, but for each man. If each man had been the only mand made, He would have done no less." - C.S. Lewis


----------



## BadGirl

femalepeterpan said:


> Hope one (or all) of these can make someones day and bring someone a little comfort and peace
> 
> "You will one day stand aside and look at you difficult times, and you will realize that He was always there beside you." - Thomas S. Monson
> 
> "Heaven is filled with those who have been forgiven and those who forgive." - Dieter F. Utchdorft
> 
> "Satan would rather that you define yourself by your sins instead of your divine potential...don't listen to him." - Dieter F. Utchdorf
> 
> "Live by FAITH, Hold fast to HOPE, and SHOW COMPASSION, one to another." - Jeffery R. Holland
> 
> "Imperfect people are all God has ever had to work with. That must be terribly frustrating to Him but He deals with it. So hould we." - Jeffery R. Holland
> 
> "The trick is to ENJOY LIFE. Don't wish away your days, waiting for better ones ahead." - Marjorie Pay Hinkley
> 
> "Sometimes God doesn't change your situation because he's trying to change your heart." Hmmm...I like this. Maybe this is something God is trying to teach me right now!
> 
> "If you find yourself a bit irritated or overwhelmed, it's a sign that you're spending less time with God and more time with this world." YEP.
> 
> "He died not for men, but for each man. If each man had been the only mand made, He would have done no less." - C.S. Lewis


I like all of them, but the 2nd, 5th and 9th have become instant favourites. Thank you.


----------



## femalepeterpan

BadGirl said:


> I like all of them, but the 2nd, 5th and 9th have become instant favourites. Thank you.


 I'm so glad you liked them!


----------



## BadGirl

Into the quiet room 
We came with noisy minds
And aching backs
And coughs

Eventually we settled down
And silence came

Calming
Healing

Centring our thoughts
On that of God in man
Each in his own way
Each in her own heart

We prayed
And brought our thoughts together

No one spoke today
Except God

("Silent meeting" by a local "Friend")


----------



## femalepeterpan

"Our prayers may be awkward. Our attempts may be feeble. But since the power of prayer is in the One who hears it and not in the one who says it, our prayers *DO make a difference*." - Max Lucado

"At my lowest: *God is my hope*. At my weakest: *God is my strength*. At my saddest: *God is my comforter*." - Author Unknown

"I do not believe in a God who would set up rules and commandments only to wait for us to fail so He could punish us. I believe in a Heavenly Father who is loving and caring and who rejoices in our every effort to stand tall and walk toward Him. Even when we stumble, he urges us not to be discouraged - never to give up or flee our allotted field of service - but to take courage, find our faith, and keep trying." Dieter F. Uchtdorf


----------



## BadGirl

We were blessed by the minister 
Who practised what he preached
We were blessed by the poor man
Who said that heaven is within reach

We were blessed by the girl selling roses
Who showed us how to live
We were blessed by the neglected child
Who knew how to forgive

We were blessed by the battered woman
Who didn't seek revenge
We were blessed by the warrior
Who didn't need to win

We were blessed by the blind man
Who could see for miles & miles
We were blessed by the fighter
Who didn't fight for the prize

We were blessed by the mother
Who gave up the child
We were blessed by the soldier
Who gave up his life

We were blessed by the teacher
Who didn't have a degree
We were blessed by the prisoner
Who knew how to be free

We were blessed by The Mystic
Who turned water into wine
We were blessed by the watchmaker
Who gave up his time

We were blessed by the wounded man 
Who felt no pain
By the wayfaring stranger
Who knew our names

We were blessed by the homeless man
Who showed us the way home
Blessed by the hungry man
Who filled us with love

By the little innocent baby
Who taught us the truth
We were blessed by the forlorn
Forsaken and abused

"Blessed" by Lucinda Williams


----------



## Zeeshan

Gonna listen to the alchemist audio book again today


----------



## BadGirl

"Every day on Earth is another chance to get it right,
Let this little light of mine shine and rage against the night."
Joan Baez


----------



## femalepeterpan

BadGirl said:


> "Every day on Earth is another chance to get it right,
> Let this little light of mine shine and rage against the night."
> Joan Baez


 LOVE this! Thanks!


----------



## BadGirl

femalepeterpan said:


> LOVE this! Thanks!


You're welcome! It's from her song "God is God".


----------



## Alienated

Well I certainly wouldn't follow anyone here.... This is a dead end.


----------



## BadGirl

"Though the way is full of perils
And the goal is far out of sight,
There is no road to which there is no end:
Do not despair. "
(Hafiz)


----------



## Zeeshan

Its no use crying over split milk, because all the forces of the universe are bent on spilling it 

-Somerset Maugham from Of Human Bondage


----------



## Hermiter

by the works of the law no flesh shall be justified

We were dead in our sin but Jesus came to end the law for us
We are notvunder law but under grace

We can stop worrying about what is sin and what is not and focus on Jesus' gift


----------



## BadGirl

"Fear is the cheapest room in the house. 
I would like to see you living in better conditions."
Hafiz


----------



## BadGirl

You gave yourself up to the mystery
And sailed the oceans looking for the secret of the key
To unlock a truth that you may never find
For it was in the cup of kindness all the time

And when Mother Mary finally comes to call
She could pass right through your heart
And leave no trace at all

While you were reaching for the sacred and divine
She was standing right beside you all the time 

And the emptiness you can't seem to fill
Beauty fades and pleasures cannot take away the chill
And the glamour lures you down into a lie
But the cup of kindness never will run dry

You hear the vandals howlin' down your walls
And arm yourself against the ones who want to see you fall
Till some holy grail reveals the grand design
Well, it was in the cup of kindness all the time. 

Emmylou Harris: Cup Of Kindness


----------



## BadGirl

"Your Merry Christmas may have depended on what other people did for you,
But your Happy New Year depends on what you do for others."
Anon.


----------



## Zeeshan

The path to success is to take massive decisive action

- Anthony Robbins


----------



## Zeeshan

What seperates winners from losers in life is how a person reacts to each new twist of faith

-Donald Trump

Just decide. Who you gonna be, how you gonna do it. Just decide. And from that point forward the universe will get out of your way

-Will Smith


----------



## Zeeshan

"I appeal from your customs. I must be myself. I cannot break myself any longer for you, or you. If you can love me for what I am, we shall be happier. If you cannot, I will still seek to deserve that you should. I must be myself. I will not hide my tastes or aversions. I will so trust that what is deep is holy, that I will do strongly before the sun and moon whatever inly rejoices me and the heart appoints. If you are noble, I will love you; if you are not, I will not hurt you and myself by hypocritical attentions. If you are true, but not in the same truth with me, cleave to your companions; I will seek my own. I do this not selfishly but humbly and truly. It is alike your interest, and mine, and all men's, however long we have dwelt in lies, to live in truth. Does this sound harsh to-day? You will soon love what is dictated by your nature as well as mine, and if we follow the truth it will bring us out safe at last.-But so may you give these friends pain. Yes, but I cannot sell my liberty and my power, to save their sensibility. Besides, all persons have their moments of reason, when they look out into the region of absolute truth; then will they justify me and do the same thing. 
The populace think that your rejection of popular standards is a rejection of all standard, and mere antinomianism; and the bold sensualist will use the name of philosophy to gild his crimes. But the law of consciousness abides." 
― Ralph Waldo Emerson, _ Self-Reliance and Other Essays _


----------



## ISparkle

BadGirl said:


> I honour the place in you in which the entire universe dwells.
> I honour the place in you which is of love, of truth, of light & of peace.
> When you are in that place in you & I am in that place in me - we are one.


Namaste.


----------



## ISparkle

Wisdom tells me I am nothing...
Love tells me I am everything
Between the two, my life flows.

_Nisargadatta Maharaj _


----------



## BadGirl

'If you save one life it is as if you have saved the whole world.' Qur'an 5:32


----------



## BadGirl

"His people were His temple and He dwelt in them."
George Fox


----------



## bottleofblues

BadGirl said:


> "It's one thing to feel that you are on the right path, but it's another to think that yours is the only path."
> 
> (Paulo Coelho)


****in A, quote of the day, i hate these do gooder finger pointing religious types who sit on their high and often hypocritical horse. Every one of us is different, find your own truth in life, what is right for me might not necessarily be right for you, and any person who thinks differently is a moron.
Thats why i despise overly religious types, oh i'm going to hell because i don't accept jesus christ as my saviour, yeah, well **** you.
I'm an infidel because i don't worship the one true god Allah, and i should then die because of it, yeah well also, **** you.


----------



## BadGirl

"We are not human beings having a spiritual experience.
We are spiritual beings having a human experience."
Pierre Teilhard de Chardin


----------



## BadGirl

'We should use things & love people,
not use people & love things'. 
(?John Powell)


----------



## MrKappa

Maybe the universe is a mobius strip of intertwined dimensions, each of us being a shattered ego shard of the angel lucifer, one and the same, each shard on a separate plane of loosely connected consciousness, scattered, doomed to repeat life infinitely until we break the predetermined path and find our salvation.

Christopher Walken in some movie explained it. The fallen angel theory.


----------



## BadGirl

Say not: 'I have found the truth' but rather: 'I have found a truth'.
Khalil Gibran


----------



## MrKappa

'When I was an alien, Cultures weren't opinions' - Kurt Kobain


----------



## Zeeshan

"Stop running from _your pain_ and embrace _your pain_. _Your pain_ is going to be a _part of your prize_, a _part of your_ product."

Eric Thomas


----------



## Zeeshan

If there is no enemy within, the enemy outside can do us no harm
-African Proverb


----------



## Zeeshan

Heroism, is endurance, for one moment more.


----------



## BadGirl

MLK


----------



## Zeeshan

Do not confuse coincidence for fate

-various charachters on Lost


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

“Be not forgetful of prayer. Every time you pray, if your prayer is sincere, there will be new feeling and new meaning in it, which will give you fresh courage, and you will understand that prayer is an education.” 
― Fyodor Dostoyevsky, The Brothers Karamazov


"Love all God’s creation, both the whole and every grain of sand. Love every leaf, every ray of light. Love the animals, love the plants, love each separate thing. If you love each thing you will perceive the mystery of God in all; and once you perceive this, you will then grow every day to a fuller understanding of it: until yoou come at last to love the whole world with a love that will then be all-embracing and universal.” 
― Fyodor Dostoyevsky, The Brothers Karamazov


"For what is it to die but to stand naked in the wind and to melt into the sun? 
And what is to cease breathing, but to free the breath from its restless tides, that it may rise and expand and seek God unencumbered? 
Only when you drink from the river of silence shall you indeed sing. 
And when you have reached the mountain top, then you shall begin to climb. And when the earth shall claim your limbs, then shall you truly dance." 

Kahlil Gibran-The Prophet


----------



## Zeeshan

Dominator Zulyth " you live you die its the way of life "

Rimmer " But sometimes you live you die but then you love again. I know ive done it"


----------



## BadGirl

Troubled waters


----------



## Zeeshan

"Too many of us are not living our dreams, because we are living our fears"

-Les Brown


----------



## Zeeshan

"If i listened to the naysayers, I would still be in the Austrian Alps Yodelling"

-Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## BadGirl

Show me


----------



## Zeeshan

Greatness is not some esoteric quality that only a few of us have. It’s not this god given gift that is predetermined among us and only a few people have this innate quality to ever achieve greatness. NO, greatness lies in every single one of us. We all have the ability to become great but the difference lies in what we are willing to do to get there and how we are going to do it. You know there is a certain redemptive power that making a CHOICE has. We all wake up in the morning when the sun rises and we have an opportunity that lies before us. We have a multitude of tasks at our disposal and we either be productive or seek instant gratification. But that choice is up to us.


----------



## BadGirl

"I'm gonna tell God..."


----------



## Zeeshan




----------



## Zeeshan




----------



## BadGirl

People were created to be...


----------



## Zeeshan




----------



## Zeeshan

Its not over for me


----------



## BadGirl

MLK & non-violence


----------



## Zeeshan

" A man who stands on a hill with his mouth open will have to wait a long time for roast duck to drop in"

CONFUCIUS


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

A couple of Corrie Ten Boom quotes.

"Do you know what hurts so very much? It's love. Love is the strongest force in the world, and when it is blocked that means pain. There are two things we can do when this happens. We can kill that love so that it stops hurting. But then of course part of us dies, too. Or we can ask God to open up another route for that love to travel."

"Forgiveness is the key that unlocks the door of resentment and the handcuffs of hatred. It is a power that breaks the chains of bitterness and the shackles of selfishness."

​​


----------



## BadGirl

Baha'u'llah


----------



## BadGirl

Nasir al-Mulk Mosque


----------



## GotAnxiety

Pretend pretention as long as your pretention is pure of heart the path is always the truth.


----------



## BadGirl

Saint or Communist?


----------



## GotAnxiety

If it isn't then your on the wrong path of enlightenment.

If you believe in hurting hating killing chaotic overwhelming powers then that is evil and of satan of devils of vampirism it is easy to have losten your path you can always forgive yourself and stop that hating will just create more hating loving will create more loving. God doesn't anyone to die of hate . But of love. Die of love you will live forever. Die of hate you will die forever.


----------



## Zeeshan

GotAnxiety said:


> If it isn't then your on the wrong path of enlightenment.
> 
> If you believe in hurting hating killing chaotic overwhelming powers then that is evil and of satan of devils of vampirism it is easy to have losten your path you can always forgive yourself and stop that hating will just create more hating loving will create more loving. God doesn't anyone to die of hate . But of love. Die of love you will live forever. Die of hate you will die forever.


Right and wrong are only subjective states of mind. Like Shakespeare said, Tis nothing good or bad, but thinking makes it so. The sentiments are repeated in all the greatest minds of our generation, Perhaps best highlighted by Emerson, he only _right_ is what is after my constitution, the only _wrong_ what is against it


----------



## Zeeshan

^ I'd like to further add that the above _Does Not _reflect an athiest state of mind, but can also be one of fate. We assume that God or the higher power wants us to do what is right by that powers conceptualization.

We fail to understand that we are so insignificant to that creator that it much rather desires us to pursue what is right by us, then a universal meaning of right.


----------



## GotAnxiety

So if everyone died that would be neither right or wrong? or if you starved or made someone else starved that would be neither right or wrong? Or you take someone elses punishment in their place for something they did would that be either right or wrong?

Honestly there is concept here ignoring it is just ignorance.

If the wrong is done for the right reasons then it right if it done for the wrong reasons then it wrong.


----------



## Zeeshan

GotAnxiety said:


> So if everyone died that would be neither right or wrong? or if you starved or made someone else starved that would be neither right or wrong? Or you take someone elses punishment in their place for something they did would that be either right or wrong?
> 
> Honestly there is concept here ignoring it is just ignorance.
> 
> If the wrong is done for the right reasons then it right if it done for the wrong reasons then it wrong.


Like i said there are no universal rights and wrong. If everyone dies, the universe goes on. Right and wrong are subjective mindsets


----------



## Zeeshan

"stop telling people that you write and start telling them that you're an author"

-eric thomas


----------



## Zyriel

The Left Handed Path


----------



## BadGirl

Theodore Parker


----------



## BadGirl

Breaking the rules:


----------



## BadGirl

Outcasts


----------



## Zeeshan

There will never be a point in your life where its the right time to do a great thing. If your waiting for that perfect moment, that perfect timing, its not going to happen. You have to create the perfect time, the perfect opportunity and the perfect situation. 

Eric Thomas


----------



## Zeeshan

In the last few months, i have become much more motivated in life, starting my own firm, becoming success driven, and in a large part is due to watching dragons den, apprentice and shark tank. I heard this quote from the creator of FUBU Daymond john, these words came out of him naturally,

"You can only learn, what you THINK you dont KNOW"

amazing. Just listen to the words that come out of these peoples mouth. Amazing.


----------



## Zeeshan

The concept of success


----------



## BadGirl

"Beatitudes..."


----------



## blue2

"Anyone who thinks sitting in church can make you a Christian must also think that sitting in a garage can make you a car." 
― Garrison Keillor

"Atheism turns out to be too simple. If the whole universe has no meaning, we should never have found out that it has no meaning..." 
― C.S. Lewis


----------



## Zeeshan




----------



## Ladysoul

Zeeshan said:


>


 :yes:clap:b


----------



## BadGirl

To: My Fears
From: Me


----------



## Zeeshan

When you become the right person,


----------



## BadGirl

Kindness


----------



## Zeeshan

"Fear is not real. It is a product of our imagination"


----------



## Zeeshan

You might never fail on the scale I did but some failure in life is inevitible. It is impossible to live a life without failing at something unless you live so cautiously that you might as well as have not lived at all. In which case you fail by default

Jk Rowling


----------



## Zeeshan

Look me in the eyes. I know were both scared for different reasons. Your scared because of what I may become. I am scared of what I could become

Michael Jordan


----------



## Zeeshan

All of you chumps are gonna bow when I woop him. All of you. I know you got him I know you got him picked but the mans in trouble. I'm gonna show you how great I am

Mohammad Ali


----------



## BadGirl

"I directed people to the Spirit and grace of God in themselves and to the Light of Jesus in their own hearts."
George Fox


----------



## Royals

By the way Yeshua Ben-Yosef (Jesus Christ) was really clear about this when He said: "I am THE way, THE truth, THE life, no one comes to the Father except through me". So just repeating what He says doesn't make me a liar


----------



## BadGirl

"When you are going through difficulty & wonder where God is, remember that the teacher is always quiet during the test."
(unknown)


----------



## wmu'14

BadGirl said:


> "When you are going through difficulty & wonder where God is, remember that the teacher is always quiet during the test."
> (unknown)


^^^^^^^^^ Nice ^^^^^^^^

Of course, like when taking a test, it's not the teacher who goes to the student when the student thinks there's something wrong with the test; rather, it's the student who goes to the teacher. 
God is not always silent and the test is also open-book (the Bible).


----------



## BadGirl

Lao Tzu


----------



## Zeeshan

A man must be so much that he makes all circumstances indifferent

- Ralph Waldo Emerson

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## BadGirl

Native American proverb (1)


----------



## BadGirl

Native American Proverb (2)


----------



## Zeeshan

-These are discovery moments, but not moments where you discover how tough life is but how much stronger you have been made

P.S.Emma I've been thinking

The thumbnails are too small. You should post big pics as I can't always see on my cell.


----------



## Zeeshan

"a man must be so much that he makes all circumstances indifferent "

Once again my hero  emerson


----------



## BadGirl

Native American Proverb (3)


----------



## BadGirl

Forgiveness (1)


----------



## BadGirl

Forgiveness (2)


----------



## BadGirl

Carl Jung


----------



## BadGirl

WiFi in the forest:


----------



## BadGirl

Contemplation


----------



## BadGirl

Plato:


----------



## purechaos

We have not come here to take prisoners, 
but to surrender ever more deeply 
To freedom and joy.
We have not come into this exquisite world 
To hold ourselves hostage from love.
Run my dear, 
From anything 
That may not strengthen 
Your precious budding wings.
Run like hell my dear, 
From anyone likely 
To put a sharp knife 
Into the sacred, tender vision 
Of your beautiful heart.
We have a duty to befriend 
Those aspects of obedience 
That stand outside of our house 
And shout to our reason 
"O please, O please, 
Come out and play.”
For we have not come here to take prisoners 
Or to confine our wondrous spirits,
But to experience ever and ever more deeply 
Our divine courage, freedom and 
Light.
~Hafiz~






“In religion the ego manifests as the devil, and of course no one realizes how smart the ego is because it created the devil so you could blame someone else. There is no such thing as an external enemy, no matter what that voice in your head is telling you. All perception of an enemy is a projection of the ego as the enemy.” 
— Dr. Deepak Chopra M.D

“Listen: this world is the lunatic’s sphere
Don’t always agree it’s real
Even with my feet upon it
And the postman knowing my door
My address is somewhere else” 
— Hafiz
One day the sun admitted,
I am just a shadow.
I wish I could show you
The Infinite Incandescence
That has cast my brilliant image!
I wish I could show you,
When you are lonely or in darkness,
The astonishing Light
Of your own Being
- Hafiz


----------



## BadGirl

^ Wow. Thank you purechaos.


----------



## purechaos

I love Hafiz his words and poetry always hit me. Rumi as well


----------



## BadGirl

Beauty


----------



## purechaos

“Be clear like a mirror 
reflecting nothing. 

Be clean of pictures and the worry 
that comes with images. 

Gaze into what is not ashamed 
or afraid of any truth. 

Contain all human faces in your own 
without any judgment of them. 

Be pure emptiness. 
What is inside that? you ask. 
Silence is all I can say.” 
— Rumi


----------



## BadGirl

purechaos said:


> "Be clear like a mirror
> reflecting nothing.
> 
> Be clean of pictures and the worry
> that comes with images.
> 
> Gaze into what is not ashamed
> or afraid of any truth.
> 
> Contain all human faces in your own
> without any judgment of them.
> 
> Be pure emptiness.
> What is inside that? you ask.
> Silence is all I can say."
> - Rumi


It's amazing how much of this reflects my own faith... May I ask if you can recommend a book I can buy that contains this quote?


----------



## purechaos

there are tons of rumi books!!!!!


----------



## purechaos

https://www.goodreads.com/search?utf8=✓&query=rumi


----------



## BadGirl

purechaos said:


> https://www.goodreads.com/search?utf8=✓&query=rumi


Thank you!


----------



## BadGirl

Dalai Lama


----------



## purechaos

“For me, trees have always been the most penetrating preachers. I revere them when they live in tribes and families, in forests and groves. And even more I revere them when they stand alone. They are like lonely persons. Not like hermits who have stolen away out of some weakness, but like great, solitary men, like Beethoven and Nietzsche. In their highest boughs the world rustles, their roots rest in infinity; but they do not lose themselves there, they struggle with all the force of their lives for one thing only: to fulfil themselves according to their own laws, to build up their own form, to represent themselves. Nothing is holier, nothing is more exemplary than a beautiful, strong tree. When a tree is cut down and reveals its naked death-wound to the sun, one can read its whole history in the luminous, inscribed disk of its trunk: in the rings of its years, its scars, all the struggle, all the suffering, all the sickness, all the happiness and prosperity stand truly written, the narrow years and the luxurious years, the attacks withstood, the storms endured. And every young farmboy knows that the hardest and noblest wood has the narrowest rings, that high on the mountains and in continuing danger the most indestructible, the strongest, the ideal trees grow.
Trees are sanctuaries. Whoever knows how to speak to them, whoever knows how to listen to them, can learn the truth. They do not preach learning and precepts, they preach, undeterred by particulars, the ancient law of life.
A tree says: A kernel is hidden in me, a spark, a thought, I am life from eternal life. The attempt and the risk that the eternal mother took with me is unique, unique the form and veins of my skin, unique the smallest play of leaves in my branches and the smallest scar on my bark. I was made to form and reveal the eternal in my smallest special detail.
A tree says: My strength is trust. I know nothing about my fathers, I know nothing about the thousand children that every year spring out of me. I live out the secret of my seed to the very end, and I care for nothing else. I trust that God is in me. I trust that my labor is holy. Out of this trust I live.
When we are stricken and cannot bear our lives any longer, then a tree has something to say to us: Be still! Be still! Look at me! Life is not easy, life is not difficult. Those are childish thoughts. Let God speak within you, and your thoughts will grow silent. You are anxious because your path leads away from mother and home. But every step and every day lead you back again to the mother. Home is neither here nor there. Home is within you, or home is nowhere at all.
A longing to wander tears my heart when I hear trees rustling in the wind at evening. If one listens to them silently for a long time, this longing reveals its kernel, its meaning. It is not so much a matter of escaping from one’s suffering, though it may seem to be so. It is a longing for home, for a memory of the mother, for new metaphors for life. It leads home. Every path leads homeward, every step is birth, every step is death, every grave is mother.
So the tree rustles in the evening, when we stand uneasy before our own childish thoughts: Trees have long thoughts, long-breathing and restful, just as they have longer lives than ours. They are wiser than we are, as long as we do not listen to them. But when we have learned how to listen to trees, then the brevity and the quickness and the childlike hastiness of our thoughts achieve an incomparable joy. Whoever has learned how to listen to trees no longer wants to be a tree. He wants to be nothing except what he is. That is home. That is happiness.
” 
— Herman Hesse


----------



## BadGirl

"People are like stained glass windows. They sparkle & shine when the sun is out, but when darkness sets in, their true beauty is revealed only if there is a light from within."
Elisabeth Kubler-Ross


----------



## ASAR

The right path is always
your Highest Thought,
your Clearest Word,
your Grandest Feeling. 
Anything less is from another source.
The Highest Thought is always that thought which contains joy.
The Clearest Words are those words which contain truth.
The Grandest Feeling is that feeling which you call love.
Joy, truth, love


----------



## BadGirl

Silence:


----------



## BadGirl

Lalla Ded:


----------



## BadGirl

Holding on to anger:


----------



## purechaos




----------



## BadGirl

purechaos said:


> View attachment 46641


Like


----------



## BadGirl

Blessed are...


----------



## LolaViola

Wow. I love this thread.


----------



## BadGirl

Setsuna said:


> Wow. I love this thread.


----------



## BadGirl

The door with no external handle because it's a door that has to be opened from within:


----------



## fredbloggs02

BadGirl said:


> 'If you save one life it is as if you have saved the whole world.' Qur'an 5:32


"...whoever saved a human life shall be deemed as having saved all mankind. Our apostle brought them veritable proofs: yet many among them, even after that, did prodigious evil in the land. Those that make war against God and His apostle shall be slain or crucified or have their hands and feet cut off on alternate sides, or be banished from the land. They shall be held up to shame in this world and sternly punished in the hereafter: except those that repent before you reduce them." - Koran


----------



## Tone

The true answer to everything is very simple. 

First and foremost the earth should be destroyed immediately in a way where the deaths are instant with no suffering, so Good can go home & Bad artificial pseudo-consciousness can be de-existed & finished.

On top of that the physical universe should be destroyed, its operating on a system of Matter & Energy within Space & Time. The Matter then forms Carbon based life starting with amino acids combining to form DNA code.

This is not a proper system of reality. It must be destroyed as soon as possible, and the term soon is relative since time could be different in other realities, or not exist as we know it. The proper reality wouldn't be the above system of carbon life existing in a matter-energy-space-time platform. 

All religions are false. They refer to evil beings who are lower than what could otherwise be referred to by the term "God". A being of Truth & Love is a proper True-Light being. Otherwise the alternative is fake spirituality & fake morals posing as Light (Stealth-Evil); or downright Open-Evil who doesn't pose as Light. 

So using "Light" metaphor to refer to Knowledge + Love; Beings are one of 3 things. Either True-Light, False-Light or Open-Evil, with the latter two being non-divine.

This is Gnostic Truth and everything else is false & a deception.


----------



## fredbloggs02

"...in this primeval vision of the rending of the world into two there is surely something more of ultimate ideas. As to what it means, a man will learn far more about it by lying on his back in a field, and merely looking at the sky, than by reading all the libraries even of the most learned and valuable folklore. He will know what is meant by saying that the sky ought to be nearer to us than it is, that perhaps it was once nearer than it is, that it is not merely alien and abysmal but in some fashion sundered from us and saying farewell." - G.K. Chesterton


----------



## purechaos

someone said that thoughts exist to conceal the truth. 

There is no truth:

What is the position of the stars in the big dipper? Well it depends where you're looking at them from.


The way it is, is always in relation to the way you are. 


Alan Watts-----


----------



## BadGirl

The Old Cathedral, Salamanca, Spain:


----------



## BadGirl

God's Temple:


----------



## BadGirl

"I have a dream..."


----------



## BadGirl

Yi Peng Festival, Thailand:


----------



## BadGirl

Native American 10 Commandments:


----------



## Justlittleme

nice thread. i wish ALL of them were like yours and Johns but it's unfortunate. XD


----------



## BadGirl

WWJD?


----------

